# The Sinister Vyapam Scam: Death toll keeps increasing in India’s Killer Scandal



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

_*i.imgur.com/vvZwQdW.jpg

Editor's note: This story was first published on 30 June, 2015.  In the wake of two more deaths on Saturday and Sunday, we have  republished an updated version._

The Vyapam scam or the Madhya  Pradesh Professional Examination Board (MPPEB) Scam is known as one of  India’s most notorious scam for one main reason – more than 40 people  associated with the scam have died since the story broke in 2013. The  deaths include accused and witnesses as well as a journalist who was  investigating the story, and have largely been under mysterious  circumstances.
Two more people have died in strange  circumstances in the last two days. One was the Dean of a Jabalpur  Medical College Dr Arun Sharma and the other is _Aaj Tak_ journalist Akshay Singh, who was covering the scam.
With  the increasing death toll and even as the opposition parties have  demanded a CBI probe into the matter — claiming that an SIT probe was  not enough — Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan  defended his government for not initiating a probe by the Central Bureau  Investigation by saying the High Court had ruled against a probe by the  agency. Chouhan said his government was writing to HC-constituted SIT  probing Vyapam scam to investigate death of scribe Singh.


While investigations are underway, here is all you need to know about the Vyapam Scam and its mysterious deaths.
*What is the Vyapam Scam?*
The  scam was all about the manipulation in the selection process for  government colleges and jobs conducted by the Madhya Pradesh  professional examination board (MPPEB) or Madhya Pradesh Vyavsayik  Pariksha Mandal (Vyapam). It involved the impersonation of candidates,  rampant copying, blank answer sheets and fake marks.


*What did the investigation reveal?*
Earlier  this year, a report by the high court-appointed special investigation  team (SIT) probing the MPPEB (Madhya Pradesh Professional Examination  Board) scam revealed that another 32 people, all aged between 25 and 30,  have died under suspicious circumstances since the probe began in 2012,  according to a report by the _Times of India_.  Initial reports suggested that about eight accused had died in strange  circumstances by May 2915. However, a report by the high court-appointed  special investigation team (SIT) probing the scam revealed that another  32 people, all aged between 25 and 30, have died under suspicious  circumstances since the probe began in 2012, continues the report.


*Which are the most mysterious deaths?*
*1.* *Akshay Singh — * Singh,  a journalist with TV channel Aaj Tak, was investigating the Vyapam Scam  in Madhya Pradesh when he died mysteriously. His death occurred on  Saturday after interviewer parents of Namrata Damor, the girl who had  been found dead near railway tracks after her name figured in the  infamous scam.  Reports suggest  that after the interview, Singh waited to get some papers photocopied  when he suddenly started frothing at the mouth. He was rushed to the  hospital but doctors failed to revive him. According to the statement  released by The India Today Group where he was employed, the cause of  his sudden demise is not yet clear.


*2. Arun Sharma — *Sharma  was the dean of Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose Medical College in Jabalpur,  Madhya Pradesh. He was suspected of having links to some accused in the  Vyapam scam, was found dead under mysterious circumstances at a hotel  in south-west Delhi's Dwarka on 6 July. The body of Sharma was found in  his room at the hotel. Police said when the door was not opened after  repeated knocks, the staff entered the room using a duplicate key and  found his body. According to the police, a bottle of alcohol, almost  empty, was found in the room. Sharma had also vomited and there were  signs of heavy drinking.


*3. Shailesh Yadav* – He  was the son of MP Governor Ram Naresh Yadav and was one of the accused  in the Vyapam scam. He was found dead at his residence, the Governor’s  bungalow in Lucknow in March 2015. According to an _Indian Express_  report, the 50-year old’s family members claimed that he was was  diabetic and died of brain haemorrhage. They did not share the exact  time of his death, maintaining that they came to know about it around 6  am when he did not get up. However, a _Times of India_ report mentions that he died due to poisoning. But the post-mortem report says that cause of death could not be ascertained.


*4. Vijay Singh* – Another accused, Singh was found dead under mysterious circumstances  at a lodge in Chhattisgarh's Kanker district in April 2015. He was a  resident of Rewa in Madhya Pradesh and posted as pharmacist at Shajapur  District Jail. Singh had been under suspension after the Special Task  Force (STF) arrested him in three cases related the MPPEB scam. but was  later cleared in one case. He had been released on bail in February this  year. Singh's brother had demanded a probe into the mysterious death.  "Vijay Singh's body was found at a local lodge in Kanker on 28 April. No  poisonous substance was found inside the room," his brother Abhay  Singh, a government school teacher, had told _PTI.

_

*5. Namrata Damor*  – Damor was a student of MGM Medical college, Indore, was found near  railway tracks at Kayta village in Ujjain on 7 January, 2012, a week  after she was reported mysteriously missing from the college hostel,  according to a _Times of India_ report. She was in the list of suspects who cleared PMT-2010 using unfair means.


*6. Dr DK Sakalley*  – He was the dean of Netaji Subhashchandra Bose Medical College of  Jabalpur and died in July 2014, succumbing to burns during a 30-day  medical leave to avoid pressure from students who were sacked for their  alleged role in MPPEB scam, says another report by _The Times of India.

_

*7. Ramendra Singh Bhadoria*  – The 30-year old was found hanging at his home in Gwalior a few days  after an FIR was registered in January 2015. His family members claimed  he was being mentally tortured by those involved in the MPPEB scam to  keep quiet. His mother also committed suicide by consuming acid a week  later, as per a _Times of India_ report.


*8. Narendra Singh Tomar* – This death was what brought the Vyapam scam back in the limelight in June 2015  after another accused in the high-profile MPPEB scam died under  mysterious circumstances in an Indore jail. The 29-year-old veterinarian  complained of chest pain at night and was rushed to Maharaja Yashwant  Rao Hospital where he was declared brought dead.


*9. Dr Rajendra Arya* – The 40-year old died within 24 hours of Tomar’s death  at Birla Hospital in Gwalior. He had been on bail for one year, had  gone to Kota and was returning when his condition turned critical.


*10. Amit Sagar - *A student  of Mhow Veterinary College, he was found dead under suspicious  circumstances in Sheopur district. The incident occurred on 18 February,  but his death came to light only on Monday, a day after the deaths of  Tomar and Arya in quick succession. Sagar is said to have died of  drowning and his body was found floating in a pond, according to a  report by India Today.


Other scam accused declared dead in the SIT report among others as per _The Times of India_ are –


11. Anuj Pandey
 12. Vikram Singh
 13. Arvind Shakya
 14. Kuldeep Maravi
 15. Anantram Tagore
 16. Ashutosh Tiwari
 17. Gyan Singh (Bhind)
 18. Pramod Sharma (Bhind)
 19. Vikas Pandey (Allahabad)
 20. Vikas Thakur (Barwani)
 21. Shyamveer Singh Yadav
 22. Aditya Chaudhary
 23. Deepak Jain (Shivpuri)
 24. Gyan Singh (Gwalior)
 25. Brijesh Rajput (Barwani)
 26. Narendra Rajput (Jhansi)
 27. Anand Singh Yadav (Fatehpur)
 28. Anirudh Uikey (Mandla)
 29. Lalit Kumar Pashupatinath Jaiswal
 30. Ragvendra Singh (Singrauli)
 31. Anand Singh (Barwani)
 32. Manish Kumar Samadia (Jhansi)
 33. Dinesh Jatav
 34. Gyan Singh (Sagar)


Not  much is known about the deaths of the other accused except that most of  them happened in Chambal area covering Madhya Pradesh and Uttar Pradesh.

_*(With agency inputs)

Source:firstpost.com/india/
*_


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2015)

Who do you think is responsible ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2015)

So, we can't trust doctors from MP anymore ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Who do you think is responsible ?



The System(rather the.  EVIL  nexus within the System).


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2015)

how??


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> The System(rather the.  EVIL  nexus within the System).



Who in the system ? System is pretty obscure term.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Who in the system ? System is pretty obscure term.



Andhra Pradesh has a separate board for each and every education and employment generating system but in Madhya Pradesh there is a all in one system called as Vyapam through which they study and get employment opportunities so who ever has contacts & money to pay the loop holes in this system can simply become a Govt. Doctor, Engineer or even Police. So until now who is involved are fearing that their business nexus might become exposed so are on a killing spree. 

The system here might be the State Minister at the top to the Tashildar at the local level. It is upto the CBI to uncover the truth behind these ghastly murders.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2015)

some of them at least seem natural deaths
the rest are what- poison? suicide or murder? how can they all be mystery deaths or caused due to unknown circumstances. Either the police department/ pathology lab is utterly corrupt or there are a bunch of unnaturally efficient assassins.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Who in the system ? System is pretty obscure term.



A system running a country or state or down to block or municipality or panchayat levels do not consist of a single person,but rather a large group,with different vested interests,of which some may be apparently harmless initially,not killing or destroying lives ,but in a round about fashion they ruin the country.For instance Corruption(monetary) does not directly kill a person until that person is actively involved as a victim.
In this Vyapam Scam,the comments given by [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] is more of a precise discussion of facts. Of course the Chief Minister and the Governor are liable and  responsible of the scam and deaths.


----------

